# Olight list of Copper lights



## Dobtruckers

I've tried searching all the different word combinations I could think of to no avail. So I'm going to ask: 

Does anyone have a complete list of all the models that Olight has offered in copper? 

Thanks in advance (and sorry if I missed a thread that this was discussed in before)

Dennis


----------

